# BestBuy.ca iPod mini



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

FYI: Best Buy has 4GB green iPod minis for $229 right now. 172 left. Limit 2 per household.

Green iPod mini 4GB $229.99

edit: didn't get one after all (cancelled) - no way to record audio on it, including by using Linux. Apple - _what are you thinking_ omitting even basic voice recording from any iPod? I'd be all over it if I could record my phone interviews and bring music and iCal, plus photos and my Address Book.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We ended up with 2 unspoken for Nanos if anyone is in a hurry to spend holiday cash


----------



## ron_g (Jan 5, 2003)

*iPod Mini Replacement*

My sister just got a brand new pink iPod mini from Apple after we argued over its faulty battery. They sent her a brand new one straight from the factory in Taipei.


----------

